# runs rough in idle in drive



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

I just recently had my valve cover gasket replaced and now it runs fine all but the idle in drive runs rough what should i do


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

try a can of "Engine RESTORE", it smoothed out the idles for me. If you have an auto, the idle is always a bit rough. 

-Nick


----------

